# mnemonic



## vandad

I just wanted to know if there's any mnemonics in Hungarian for keeping in mind the rainbowcolors.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello vandad,

I wouldn't think so because it is quite rare in Hungarian, anyway. 

It's the opposite that works more often: an abbreviation becomes "the" word itself, like KÖZÉRT: it has become the name of food shops (used especially in the capital) and its origins got (more or less) forgotten.


----------



## Vaskez

You mean like Richard Of York Gave Battle In Vain?  

I've seen PNSZ KII, although I don't know if that's helpful, but if you imagine in a few more vowels it sounds like a funny phrase like get your thang out, if you know what I mean. 

PNSZ KII = piros narancs sárga zöld kék indigó ibolya


----------



## Norfren

"Richard Of York Gave Battle In Vain?"
I've never ever heard anything like that in Hungarian


----------



## Vaskez

Me neither, I only posted it, to ask him if that's the kind of thing he means. Did you know that one btw? It's quite good for remembering the first letter of each of the colours of the rainbow, that's what we were taught at school in England


----------

